# Official Game Thread: Uk@Uga



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

Figured I'd start this week's thread since yall dog fans jinxed the last one. Uga on a current 1 loss streak takes on the Wildcats of Kentucky in an Sec East battle. Can the dogs bounce back from their disappointing loss to SC a week ago?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Dawgs done gave up and went hunting


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 19, 2019)

I feel sorry for those cats.....not really!
GO DAWGS


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Dawgs frettin the weather....


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Dawgs better not let me down! We've already had our annual let down game, now let's get our buts in gear and play the way we're 'posed to tonight and take care of bidness. 

And I hope we don't get that severe weather down my way we've been hearing about!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for starting this thread, homey! We need all the luck we can get!

GO NOLES!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## baddave (Oct 19, 2019)

i don't have my hopes up for the dawgs anymore .. i don't feel they're all that . a 3rd rank team should never put out a game like last weeks . put that against clemson or alabama and it would be an embarrassment.. i can see at least one more conference loss. not being negative just realistic


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

What's the weather looking like in Athens?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

The weather will be the same for both teams, so I dont want to hear any excuses about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

But it gone rain.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Rebound Dawgs!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 19, 2019)

Well, they can’t seem to block onnthe line and can’t create a turnover.
Seems to me they need to learn how to play first, if not, they got 4 more loses coming this season.

Better watch tech now, they hot.

?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dawgs frettin the weather....


This Dawg stayed out of the woods as well..


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Bad start


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Lord already started


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Up the middle here we go


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Way to start it off!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow I'm shocked


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Do nothing offense. Just wear them down...


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Satellite lost


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Sideline pass...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Up the middle.. up the middle.. short pass... punt...


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Obviously they thought last weeks gameplan should have worked


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Shouldn't your first drive be the most effective? Something you worked on all week?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

For the love of god can we run to the outside??


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the love of god can we run to the outside??


Saving it for second  half


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Up the middle.. up the middle.. short pass... punt...


SOS just diff day!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the love of god can we run to the outside??


The one that was semi outside was the biggest gainer. How about a pass beyond the line to gain?


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Saving it for second  half


Of the season


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

Gotta watch Bowden


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Up the middle.. up the middle.. short pass... punt...


And here we go with the same..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Well at least Herrien is back!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

My goodness!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Think I will go sit outside in the rain and drink cold beer


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Dawgs better start dawgging


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

This is looking like last weeks game so far.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And here we go with the same..


Yep. Almost another interception! Woohoo!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Bout ready to do the same Nickel. Just like last week we find a way to start out every possession deep against the goal line.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

What kinda funk are we in y’all??
I don’t like it !!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> What kinda funk are we in y’all??
> I don’t like it !!!!


It’s called Coleyfunk!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Too bad you can't check down to Chubb and Michele


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Let's see if the defense can play offense


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Think I will go sit outside in the rain and drink cold beer


Also, we need an OC that can call plays. I think we have a top 10 team but no where near a top 50 OC and it's showing. Teams are reading the DAWGS offense like a child's reading book.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

We have no passing game. And Prather Hudson should have been sent to the locker room from that useless illegal block he threw. This is gonna be a loss.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Seems like we got a good DC wish it was the same for OC!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Let's go D!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2019)

Somethings going on with the offense,it's not clicking like it was earlier this season,can't put my finger on it but it sucks right now.On the bright side the D looks tough.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

I need an X-Box remote so I can call better plays..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

It’s raining cats and Dawgs in Athens. Dawgs starting off slow once again I see. 

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Maybe he can just say y'all go deep...can't be any worse


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I need an X-Box remote so I can call better plays..


They are using a Atari as bad as these calls are!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2019)

Just run the ball


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

They need to bow up here.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

We also have a stellar return game. Do we even have 10 yards all year?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

No way we run the ball on first down right here. No way!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

We got to turn the field around


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> No way we run the ball on first down right here. No way!


OMG! We did!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

What a bunch of clowns!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Great call Coley.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Also, we need an OC that can call plays. I think we have a top 10 team but no where near a top 50 OC and it's showing. Teams are reading the DAWGS offense like a child's reading book.



And this bunch up formation sucks. Spread it out coach!!!


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

BOO BOOO


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Pffffffffffffft....1980


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

This is frustrating


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

MY GOODNESS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Imo, Fromm is checking down to these runs. Kirby didn't look happy. Not hard for a defense to figure out this trash.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Last week all over again. D gonna have to score some points.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

pfft


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

UGA even looks disgusted!


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> What kinda funk are we in y’all??
> I don’t like it !!!!



They just aren’t very good. No where near the top 5. The difference is painfully apparent when watching UGA vs the top teams.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffft....1980


I'm getting my vhs tapes out


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

we need chaney back!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

They are running the ball better than GA


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 19, 2019)

They must have Bert  and Ernie from Sesame Street calling plays.
Bout to dang predictable.

Let’s get Derek Dooley to come back and call plays better than this!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> UGA even looks disgusted!


Was thinking same thing!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 19, 2019)

poohbear said:


> we need chaney back!




This looks just like Chaney!

?


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

If we start winning it will be 100% talent. They are waiting on every run.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks D. Not go sit down for 90 seconds.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Let the D play offense 
At least they  have a pulse


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

My Munson greatest calls tapes still work pretty good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Should’ve been a face mask there. no call


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

I am not believing this.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

What is it gonna take for UGA to improve on Offense???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

At the end of 1 there is no score


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Pickens nearly screwed up!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

WOW 1st Down!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

1st 1st down!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> What is it gonna take for UGA to improve on Offense???


Play Savanah State.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> What is it gonna take for UGA to improve on Offense???



A new OC


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> What is it gonna take for UGA to improve on Offense???



Getting an OC and letting him do his job. CKS, should not get within 65 yards of the Offense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Coley is a OC just like these guys were really singers!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Even the ESPN d team announcers are giving offensive advice


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

We’re looking like a well-oiled tricycle out there, boys. Bunch a studs!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

White, let him play, he runs stronger than Swift.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

I guess we didn't recruit another tight end?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Fromm is gonna have to throw in tight windows 
But he’s going have to throw 
That’s fo sho


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

I never thought I'd want Chaney back.  This offense pitifully unimaginative.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Are they just trying to recruit Running Backs or something??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Our o line is not all that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

O line gets beat again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Serving the same menu every week the announcer said.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 19, 2019)

Cade Mays Sucks.
Period!!!


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

#3 to #10 to ?????


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

This is Kentucky.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky with that 85 bears defense


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Announcer got it right, we are absolutely predictable.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 19, 2019)

Whole team playing crappy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Hard to watch this junk. Just pitiful.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

It’s obvious Kirby seen no need to make any changes from last week.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Don't sell them short, Dawgs will get some momentum going.











maybe.........


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Proud of how our D is playing, though.


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

D is on point


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Glad we got a D


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Good play by Stokes at the end.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

They trust their recievers. Fromm scared to mess with them stats. Just put it off on the defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Bring in Stetson Bennet just for a series or two.


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

That was close. Exactly what we need to be doing, throwing the ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Throw the ball on first down.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

What was that?


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

It's a miracle


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

Keep it moving


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We’re looking like a well-oiled tricycle out there, boys. Bunch a studs!


Yeap


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Run when we should throw. Pass when we should run.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Good job Fromm!


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

May be short


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

They gotta give it to us


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Go 4 it!


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey just letting y’all know auburn Won like 51-10 today


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Best offensive line my rear!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

My goodness. Looks like Fromm almost dropped the ball


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

KY BALL!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Cant get two feet.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Somebody sucks!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

****


----------



## hopper (Oct 19, 2019)

Man Man Man


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Hey just letting y’all know auburn Won like 51-10 today



They also lost to a crappy Florida team. All 3 of us suck.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Best offensive line my rear!



They look good getting off the bus


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

nickel back said:


> ****


Okay..LOL


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

They have been saying that we have the best offinsive line, I just havent seen it


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Hey just letting y’all know auburn Won like 51-10 today


Fl did too! We beat SC.........


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2019)

They can’t pick up 1/2 yard and they have all these RBs, QB sneak. So stupid


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They look good getting off the bus


Look good at a buffet too!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m now  starting to question the whole coaching staff from top to bottom


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

No words


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Great wall of what?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Fl did too! We beat SC.........



  

Thanks to the officials!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Don’t trust Swift, Herrien, or Zeus for 1/2 yard?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

HAND
THE 
BALL
TO
THE
RUNNING 
BACK 

!!!!!  !!!!!   !!!!!!!  !!!!!!!


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2019)

UF got lucky today, and had help from fo sure.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2019)

From refs


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 19, 2019)

There you go.
Supposed to have the best offensive line, and you can’t get a freaking yard.

What a bunch of sorry wanna be’s!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks to the officials!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Fl did too! We beat SC.........


In overtime ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


>


It was so bad the booth was commenting. Heck, the highlight game shows were too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Dan Quin looked good his 1st 3 years too...Just saying


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

Going to be a long night and possably a year


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

Kirby looks like Richt out there with a side of Goff. Wow!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Put Zeus in and let him get you a first down, throw a pass, do anything.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Missouri about to lose to vandy


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> In overtime ?


Negative. Didn't need it.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs next year with a total new staff and scheme


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> In overtime ?



I think Saban is kicking himself for making that call to help the Gators today. 

He now wants the Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Coley is a MORON!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> They can’t pick up 1/2 yard and they have all these RBs, QB sneak. So stupid


I know right, we are not RBU, nuff said!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

Uga better tighten up. This game is playing into Ky's hands. Rainy, sloppy, low scoring


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Missouri about to lose to vandy



Really....wow, that kinda day.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Missouri about to lose to vandy


What channel?  Never mind, this is too much fun to change it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Negative. Didn't need it.



Not with that officiating crew


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Dawgs don’t even look fired up. No intensity at all. Fans showing more emotion.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Coley is a MORON!


I don't give him that much credit


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

If He dont fire Coley, pretty quick, we can throw a lot of seasons away. But he wont, because he is too dang stubborn.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

At least Lanning knows how to coach a D!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

We need to run a spread offense sometimes, this bunch up every body is not working and is to easy to defend


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)

I have faith.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2019)

This offense is horrible. Fields saw the writing on the wall and bolted. He made an unbelievably smart move. Heisman contention and possible national championship, nice job kid!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh my god!! Finally to the outside. Time to go up the middle!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh my god!! Finally to the outside. Time to go up the middle!


Up the middle with the fumble and back to the outside


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh my god!! Finally to the outside. Time to go up the middle!


Funny how that works huh


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Swift running good.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

My 16 year old son has been saying the same thing for weeks slayer


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

The word is out to fake an injury to stop momentum


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

Kirby is starting to upset me. I’ve already emailed McGarity


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby is starting to upset me. I’ve already emailed McGarity


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the love of god can we run to the outside??


Yay! Now it’s time to go back to the middle..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> The word is out to fake an injury to stop momentum


ND started that trend!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby is starting to upset me. I’ve already emailed McGarity


I sent him Mike BoBo’s resume ?


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Give Kirby time. Look what happened to Miami after Richt...Georgia tech!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m proud of Lanning he has the D improving every game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> I sent him Mike BoBo’s resume ?


I’m gonna send him Lane Kiffins!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Woerner SUX bring Nauta back!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Herrien ain't the guy to run inside.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby is starting to upset me. I’ve already emailed McGarity



I would pay a thousand dollar to be Kirby's boss for 10 minutes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Fromm looks like a granny on a walker running.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Omg !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

There you go Rip.. you wanted a running qb..


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Our receivers do suck


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

These receivers suck !!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

O-O


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

It was also raining in Columbia


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

They are lazy as .... and not even trying to get open ??????


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> There you go Rip.. you wanted a running qb..


Not this one


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Who is receivers coach?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Good thing we playing a real bad team.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

0-0 at the half


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m just glad we beat the Vols!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Why in the world does UGA want the ball back........oh that’s right to PUNT AGAIN!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 19, 2019)

Pathetic


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2019)

A whole half of football against UK, and 0-0 score. Unreal. If it was Alabama, Clemson, LSU, OSU; it would be 24-0 right now


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey let’s try and run up the middle


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Two great defenses


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 19, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> A whole half of football against UK, and 0-0 score. Unreal. If it was Alabama, Clemson, LSU, OSU; it would be 24-0 right now


We wouldn’t run up the score on o s u that bad


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Was Coley LSUs OC under les miles


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

Kirby needs to step down


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

He has lost control


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby looks like Richt out there with a side of Goff. Wow!



It's the water in Butts-Mehre.  Where coaches go to get dumb.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Fire mark richt!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

I want a new offensive coordinator too! The D sucks too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Two great defenses


One great defense and one crappy offense.


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

I can’t get the game where I am, is it really 0-0 at halftime?


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fire mark richt!



I wanted him gone, but I may start the Hire Mark Richt chant!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

James12 said:


> I can’t get the game where I am, is it really 0-0 at halftime?


Would I lie to you?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Two great defenses


Easy to be a good defense when there is no offense....lol


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Vandy just beat Mizzou.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 19, 2019)

Guess I’m lucky the heavy rain here has knocked out my satellite reception.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

We want Bama! We want Bama!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

D is only reason we are not behind 
Plus they haven’t scored ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

I bet Richt is smiling!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 19, 2019)

Y'all don't fret, UGA will win this game, unfortunately. 

It is nice to see UGA bringing the suck though. THWg!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby needs to step down


No, he needs to get a new OC, KIRBY is good just picked a bad OC instead of going out and getting a top OC


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Best we can hope for is the game to into OT zip to zip.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I bet Richt is smiling!



Yeah both his former teams sucked today


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Vandy just beat Mizzou.


That right there should be enough to light a fire in the DAWGS. Let's see if it does


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

It’s almost like Kirby and Muschamp mirror each other. The only difference is Kirby gets better recruits


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Best we can hope for is the game to into OT zip to zip.


Lord I hope not


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

I have no words.


----------



## Duff (Oct 19, 2019)

Ga has not crossed mid field 
Has 6 first downs 
126 total yards

Against KENTUCKY!!!

KENTUCKY!!!!!

That’s with “the best line “
The best RB’s
And the smartest QB
In the country. 

If that don’t tell you all you need to know about Coley, Kirby, whoever is in charge of the offense, I don’t know what to tell you. I know none of those are the best, just making a point 

Our receivers are young. Do something besides run 2 deep and sit the other 2 down 5 yds deep. It’s every flipping pass play. Do they not know how to run pick, rub routes?  Do they not have a design screen pass?  A wheel route? Crossing routes?  This is beyond generic!!


Did I mention, this is KENTUCKY?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Stevie Wonder could run an offense better than this.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

I still have no words!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

This is a Kentucky team that is injured!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Shame y‘all can’t play Arkansas. I hate to see y’all this way.


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Worst part is Kirby will blame the weather for the team's performance.  He better start some serious self reflection.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> This is a Kentucky team that is injured!!


Thank God their not healthy!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> A whole half of football against UK, and 0-0 score. Unreal. If it was Alabama, Clemson, LSU, OSU; it would be 24-0 right now


And Fl & Auburn. You forgot Fl & Auburn.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Duff said:


> Ga has not crossed mid field
> Has 6 first downs
> 126 total yards
> 
> ...


You would think he woulda learned something from Sabin in all thos years


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

If UGA doesn’t come out and throw some high percentage passes on first down, they all need to be fired.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Spread the field and start playing to win rather than playing not to lose


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> If UGA doesn’t come out and throw some high percentage passes on first down, they all need to be fired.


After last week’s debacle, they should’ve came out on fire this week. Must be dealing with troubles in house with these coaches. Something def going on.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Duff said:


> Ga has not crossed mid field
> Has 6 first downs
> 126 total yards
> 
> ...



I would take a slant Dub. Dont think Coley knows what that is.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

This is when you need a running QB


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

All those poor GA deer tomorrow morning


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang even UGA looked defeated.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks like Ky adjusted in the locker room. Wanna take bets on if we adjust ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

This commentator is a joke


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Blame it on the rain....yea,yea!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

Bowden running down our throats.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

If Ky scores here stick a fork in us.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 19, 2019)

I still have hope


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Bowden running down our throats.


He has to run because he can’t pass. Looks like a center fielder winding up to make a throw


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Well, let's see if the OC made some adjustments


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

What a shock run up the middle!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Well, let's see if the OC made some adjustments


Well there is my answer


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Well, let's see if the OC made some adjustments


NOPE HE’S TO STUPID!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

The grumbles in the crowd are getting louder


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Good lord, will they ever change the call!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Is Kirby just yelling into a dead headset cause nobody seems to be responding!


----------



## TomC (Oct 19, 2019)

Play calling?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Lets run it up the middle one more time. Bad punt coming up/.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

3 runs


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 19, 2019)

When are they gonna stop with the "best on-line in college football" garbage?


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

i Would fire Coley right now. Looks like he wants to be fired. Pathetic.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

GA is standing around on offense 
Pathetic efforts 
Something is wrong on this team and we are not  being told!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> i Would fire Coley right now. Looks like he wants to be fired. Pathetic.


Sounds like he is just doing what Kirby is telling him to do


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Can #ColeySUX not watch PlayStation or Xbox and learn some new plays?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

We need to figure out some way to flip the field. Dont think anybody feels comfortable throwing a ball deep in their own territory with a driving rain and the wind in your face.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Sounds like he is just doing what Kirby is telling him to do


could be.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

If I sat in this rain to watch this I would be ****ed


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> GA is standing around on offense
> Pathetic efforts
> Something is wrong on this team and we are not  being told!!


I have said that all year!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

poohbear said:


> If I sat in this rain to watch this I would be ****ed


I am at home and I am.


----------



## antharper (Oct 19, 2019)

Hard to watch !


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang it is raining hard there. Good gracious!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

If UGA is going to only run the ball, run the wildcat, Bench Fromm and get another blocker in there


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

We on unknown ground tonight. That was the field flip I wanted to see.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Is Kirby just yelling into a dead headset cause nobody seems to be responding!



Think the rain has shorted them out.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

It’s going to be raining harder if they lose!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> GA is standing around on offense
> Pathetic efforts
> Something is wrong on this team and we are not  being told!!


Yea I agree. It’s hard to believe that the coaching has been this bad


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

Put in Fields


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

I guess Blaylock and Cook are in the locker room, with Zeus.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> If UGA is going to only run the ball, run the wildcat, Bench Fromm and get another blocker in there


Sounds good to me!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Finally !


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Finally!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Ga.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you Swift!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Swiiiiiiiiiiift!

Dawgs FINALLY on the scoreboard

7-0 us


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you Kentucky


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 19, 2019)

And just like that..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

All somebody had to do was post a Trump 
Winning!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m glad I turned down free tickets to this game


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

That’s all y’all need. Good win Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Please blitz on this play.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

No comment . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> That’s all y’all need. Good win Dawgs.



I hope you right my friend.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> All somebody had to do was post a Trump
> Winning!!


Thx!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No comment . . .



That is illegal. I am going to turn you in.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fumble!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Our ball


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Evidently Lanning is doing his job!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks again Kentucky


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2019)

Coley needs to go.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Time for Zeus!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

Quit running up the middle and attack the outside!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Run, Run, Run, Run


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Winds picking up ...Excuse #3


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That is illegal. I am going to turn you in.


He is scared of MrsHtoto.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Herrien!

14-0 Dawgs


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

That should be the game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

TD


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Odd how going outside can work, Who would have thunk it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

We may win, but we still sizuck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

There aint no NC in ugag  future,,  All talent, no coaching


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Happy to see hot rod has bounced back. He said he was going to get in the film room and it looks like it helped


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Coley needs to go.


Yes he does


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang. If it wasn’t for wild thing he’d of taken that to the house.


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

UGA back in the playoff convo jow


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

Doubtful


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

These announcers are dorks but they are saying the same things we’re saying  and we all know what we’re talking about


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

James12 said:


> UGA back in the playoff convo jow


Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Thinks Kentucky again


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice punt by the Kentucky receiver.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky just giving us this game


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

DJ Daniel sucks. Does something  stupid every game.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the TD drop Kentucky


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Big play coming up.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> DJ Daniel sucks. Does something  stupid every game.


He is young, still learning...


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Dang. If it wasn’t for wild thing he’d of taken that to the house.


Rod can kick it all the way to Lumpkin but Kirby calls these stupid short kicks.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

I have Falcons tickets for tomorrow. This local sports weekend might stack up to last weekends suckiness


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

I think we gonna win


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

We are still young. One more year


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

OC is young


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> We are still young. One more year


Hush your mouth Rip!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Coaches need to be in their 50's


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> Coaches need to be in their 50's


Next thing you will be saying we need Mac Brown?.?.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> OC is young


OC is stupid!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Next thing you will be saying we need Mac Brown?.?.


Vince Dooley


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Ok..Now let’s try to cover the spread !  Please!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2019)

Good goal line stand.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Swiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiift!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

We have shut down the most powerful passing game in history tonight.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks again Kentucky


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Good goal line stand.


No luck in the woods today?


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Talent is taking over. Same old plays


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> No luck in the woods today?


He hunts near me so he's been swimming


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> Talent is taking over. Same old plays


We didn’t adjust. We just have more depth..It works against teams like Kentucky but it doesn’t work on on teams with a little more depth than KY


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Where is Zeus?


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Did y’all see Pickens start to do the throat slash? I’d sit his *** down


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

ND time!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Pickens lucky he didn’t get a penalty for what looked like the throat slash


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Oops


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Did y’all see Pickens start to do the throat slash? I’d sit his *** down


He's got to get it in. Might not see another pass for a couple of games.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Congratulations Dawgs. Wasn't pretty but,  a win is a win


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

Pickens needs to catch the ball and run. Nothing else


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

Herrien is a tuff kid


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Running game wearing them out now.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

I do believe y'all are about to score again!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

This announcer has a man crush on the UGA OL


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Swift!

21-0 All Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Swift is good.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

Congrats Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

I have gone through a whole can of Copenhagen for this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> This announcer has a man crush on the UGA OL


Yeah, talked about them all night.


----------



## Duff (Oct 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I have gone through a whole can of Copenhagen for this game.




Lol. Me too John Cooper


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Where is Zeus?


Seen himcarry the ball once I think


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

I hope they use the bye week to vcome up with some plays for florida


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> Vince Dooley


Swift would have 56 carries for 285 yards


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

poohbear said:


> I hope they use the bye week to vcome up with some plays for florida


I hope they use the bye week to fire #ColeySUX!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Swift is good.


Against who??? We will see when he goes against FLA


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Seen himcarry the ball once I think



Only thing I can figure is that they dont wany him running on a sloppy field, with all the knee issues he has had.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Running to the outside... who would have thunk it??


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I have gone through a whole can of Copenhagen for this game.


????


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Against who??? We will see when he goes against FLA



He has played good against most of the Teams in the SEC. You got to be good to gain yardage when every player on defense knows you are going to run it.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

And folks don't drink to much of the Kool aid. We are playing against Kentucky who has a WR playing QB.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He has played good against most of the Teams in the SEC. You got to be good to gain yardage when every player on defense knows you are going to run it.


True!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 19, 2019)

Won’t matter a bit having an off week.
Will lose to Florida, auburn and Texas a&m


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Might as well run when we normally pass for two yards


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Won’t matter a bit having an off week.
> Will lose to Florida, auburn and Texas a&m



Wanna Bet?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Won’t matter a bit having an off week.
> Will lose to Florida, auburn and Texas a&m


We just may if they don't make changes in the passing game.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 19, 2019)

Think we can hold on to the shutout?


----------



## getaff (Oct 19, 2019)

What was the score


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

We need hold them and score another TD to make it 28-0
Then maybe nobody will notice how bad we played.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

When you lose at home to South Carolina, with the best players in the country, these are the announcers you get the following week


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Man these are terrible!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> We need hold them and score another TD to make it 28-0
> Then maybe nobody will notice how bad we played.


Not gonna happen. It's noticed.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

I didn't realize this is Ga's Homecoming?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Good, we lulled the gators to sleep


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Wanna Bet?




Go figure after the last two weeks.

O-line can’t even get a 4th and inches against Kentucky.

Think how those other schools will be.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

A win is win is a win. I would have liked to have seen nice weather today, to see if we would have opened it up more.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> When you lose at home to South Carolina, with the best players in the country, these are the announcers you get the following week


If you woulda beat them in overtime, you may get Beth Mowins  calling the game


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

We’ll be coming home to Jacksonville soon


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs.. Bout time..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

I am aware of had bad they played the last two weeks. I am just saying all three of those teams will not beat us. We have a good defense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

It may have been Kentucky, but this was a big win for the Dawgs tonight. Maybe this gives them a little more confidence going forward.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## kingfish (Oct 19, 2019)

2 Weeks.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Congratulations to all you Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I didn't realize this is Ga's Homecoming?


It was completely soaking the food plots I got in on Tuesday day! 2 good soaking rains on tilled dirt!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> It may have been Kentucky, but this was a big win for the Dawgs tonight. Maybe this gives them a little more confidence going forward.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


I feel like it only gives them the confidence to keep running the ball and it will finally work. Well it didn't last week and it won't if we get behind by more than a TD


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> It may have been Kentucky, but this was a big win for the Dawgs tonight. Maybe this gives them a little more confidence going forward.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


It also shows ours future opponents that were not going to intimidate them


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Chunked a little fertilizer on the rape , radishes and turnips , oughta go into overdrive now!
Just need a good frost and I’ll be sitting near them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m just glad it’s over


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 987251




Plus GT played Miami tougher than they did.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m just glad it’s over



I wanted to go a little longer and get Stetson in the game Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Now I can sit back and watch Bama destroy UT.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I wanted to go a little longer and get Stetson in the game Jeff.


Don’t worry Charlie I’m speaking with the team next week. I’m going to get this fixed.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Now I can sit back and watch Bama destroy UT.


That's gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Our punter didn’t shank one in the rain 
That’s a good sign ?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Lightning looks weird in that game


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

The GA deer are safe tomorrow


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

The weather is what made the difference in this game. Kirby didn’t want Fromm throwing wet balls that could come out funny and get intercepted. The only big issue I have with the play calling today is that we didn’t attack the edges enough. We’ll see what we’re made of when we play Florduh.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> The only big issue I have with the play calling today is that we didn’t attack the edges enough.


Same issue last week. I'd take Bobo back in Athens tomorrow!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> The weather is what made the difference in this game. Kirby didn’t want Fromm throwing wet balls that could come out funny and get intercepted. The only big issue I have with the play calling today is that we didn’t attack the edges enough. We’ll see what we’re made of when we play Florduh.


Is that what it was?
????


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Is that what it was?
> ????



If you don’t think weather had anything to do with the lack of passing plays being called then you’re a moron and need to find your way back to the Political forum where you might know a little more about what you’re talking about.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> If you don’t think weather had anything to do with the lack of passing plays being called then you’re a moron and need to find your way back to the Political forum where you might know a little more about what you’re talking about.


Bud, Florida played in just as bad weather,as did several other teams today.
Dawgs scream we own everything & then all we hear is a bunch of whining when y'all lose or don't play well.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

And I'll post where I please.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 19, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Coley needs to go.


Gonna be hard to convince big time TEs and WRs to come to GA and block for runs up the middle all night.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

We are who I thought we were


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Bud, Florida played in just as bad weather,as did several other teams today.
> Dawgs scream we own everything & then all we hear is a bunch of whining when y'all lose or don't play well.



First off let’s get one thing straight, I ain’t your bud. Secondly I’ve never came in here screaming we own everything so don’t lump me into that crowd. Yes, several teams did play in this weather today but if you think the weather didn’t play into the lack of our passing play calls then refer back to my previous post.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 19, 2019)

Guys, I know it was raining, but I'm not impressed.  I was pretty confident about us winning the East coming into the season, but I think UF looks better than us right now.  We may still win the East, but I don't think we will beat whoever we meet in ATL in December unless we make some big improvements.  If we play a good team with a solid secondary and a mobile QB, we're toast.

Still a lot of football left to play this year.  Hope we can bring it all together when it counts.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> First off let’s get one thing straight, I ain’t your bud. Secondly I’ve never came in here screaming we own everything so don’t lump me into that crowd. Yes, several teams did play in this weather today but if you think the weather didn’t play into the lack of our passing play calls then refer back to my previous post.


"Bud" was not a term of endearment. 
Of course the weather played into Ga's performance. It also affected Ky's performance,as it did every other teams performance who played in it.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Bud, Florida played in just as bad weather,as did several other teams today.
> Dawgs scream we own everything & then all we hear is a bunch of whining when y'all lose or don't play well.


And Trask threw 4 TD passes in that rain.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

bullgator said:


> And Trask threw 4 TD passes in that rain.


Yes he did. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

It’s time for us Dawgs to come to the realization that this team ain’t that good. I honestly believe there’s a fundamental issue in Athens. We should have come out of the locker room tonight with a fire that nothing or no one could put out. Regardless if it was rain, sleet or snow! All I seen was the same play calling and an offense that is one dimensional. I also am very worried that Kirby could be Richt 2.0 on steroids. I just watched his post game speech and it’s scary! We got issues boys with most likely the best talent we’ve ever had in Athens. I hope the next two weeks Kirby can find a way to add some wrinkles to this team and correct a lot of issues.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

This offence has no continuity, it's almost like they don't know what to do!


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> The weather is what made the difference in this game. Kirby didn’t want Fromm throwing wet balls that could come out funny and get intercepted. The only big issue I have with the play calling today is that we didn’t attack the edges enough. We’ll see what we’re made of when we play Florduh.



Regardless if no pass were ever thrown by Fromm, the level of talent and difference in players alone with this type of production, should be worrisome.  If one can’t see that there’s a fundamental problem with Georgia's overall offensive scheme and dynamic right now, then I don’t know what could make that any clearer.  Their offense looks dated and 2&3 star players could produce these numbers.  And not to mention, it’s like watching NASCAR when they have the ball, they’re turning left....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Who won??


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who won??



The weather


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

bullgator said:


> And Trask threw 4 TD passes in that rain.



Welcome back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

James12 said:


> The weather




Sounds just like a Democratic reply  . . .  I asked a simple question, but you can't give a simple reply??


----------



## James12 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds just like a Democratic reply  . . .  I asked a simple question, but you can't give a simple reply??



?. No.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2019)

Here are just a few things that WILL happen if James Coley continues to run a Ferrari offense like a Ford Fiesta:

1 UGA will finish the season 8-4
2 Florida will beat us like a rented mule
3) Auburn will beat us like a rented mule
4) I will be an alcoholic


----------



## across the river (Oct 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> This offence has no continuity, it's almost like they don't know what to do!




No, the game plan every week is to pound the ball, pound the ball, and pound the ball some more until the defense eventually wears out and then run the ball at will.   That is what they look like they are trying to do, and that is what Kirby says if you listen to his interviews.  It works most of the time, but if you turn the ball over a bunch or don't convert on 3rd downs a lot to hold the ball it isn't as effective.  I'm not saying I wouldn't want to see a little more creativity, but I think they are doing what they intend to do.   I don't care who your a playing, if a defense sells out to stop the run, they can typically do it, at least for a while.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2019)

MCBUCK said:


> Here are just a few things that WILL happen if James Coley continues to run a Ferrari offense like a Ford Fiesta:
> 
> 1 UGA will finish the season 8-4
> 2 Florida will beat us like a rented mule
> ...



Focus on the deer this year and hope for change next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2019)

It would be nice to see some different teams in this year's playoff. I for one could care less about Clemson/Bama 6 or whatever number we're at.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 20, 2019)

Florida can be run on and our D is pretty good 
Let’s tee it up in 2 weeks


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 20, 2019)

GA better pack a lunchbox, an old metal one not Barbie themed one, in 2 weeks. I was worried about my Gators a few weeks ago. Not so much now. But hey, we are still “overrated”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s time for us Dawgs to come to the realization that this team ain’t that good. I honestly believe there’s a fundamental issue in Athens. We should have come out of the locker room tonight with a fire that nothing or no one could put out. Regardless if it was rain, sleet or snow! All I seen was the same play calling and an offense that is one dimensional. I also am very worried that Kirby could be Richt 2.0 on steroids. I just watched his post game speech and it’s scary! We got issues boys with most likely the best talent we’ve ever had in Athens. I hope the next two weeks Kirby can find a way to add some wrinkles to this team and correct a lot of issues.



Truth right here, with what UGA has y’all ought to formidable. Not a word that describes the Dawgs. The spin, excuses and smack won’t help over the next few weeks.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s time for us Dawgs to come to the realization that this team ain’t that good. I honestly believe there’s a fundamental issue in Athens. We should have come out of the locker room tonight with a fire that nothing or no one could put out. Regardless if it was rain, sleet or snow! All I seen was the same play calling and an offense that is one dimensional. I also am very worried that Kirby could be Richt 2.0 on steroids. I just watched his post game speech and it’s scary! We got issues boys with most likely the best talent we’ve ever had in Athens. I hope the next two weeks Kirby can find a way to add some wrinkles to this team and correct a lot of issues.


Yea. Kirby sounded like a politician in that press conference


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2019)

6-1......One game at a time


----------



## Duff (Oct 20, 2019)

MCBUCK said:


> Here are just a few things that WILL happen if James Coley continues to run a Ferrari offense like a Ford Fiesta:
> 
> 1 UGA will finish the season 8-4
> 2 Florida will beat us like a rented mule
> ...



5) Recruits will start jumping ship like rats when the boat is on fire


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 20, 2019)

GA will be up for the Gators 
Count on it!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

I think so to. Friend of mine may have a current Dawg player hunting his property this morning. He said without saying don’t worry........


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 20, 2019)

Bob Wallace said:


> GA better pack a lunchbox, an old metal one not Barbie themed one, in 2 weeks. I was worried about my Gators a few weeks ago. Not so much now. But hey, we are still “overrated”



sorry Bob we aren't taking the bait..anybody who watches college ball can tell the gaturs are pretty solid with pro caiber DL, ( Zuniga )  Lb's and solid cover Db's. On offense it hurt our chances when FF went down as Trask looks to be an overall more consistent qb. On O the recievers are big and fast and perrine is an NFL quality rb. 
Here's to another Belue to Scott or Appleby to Washington replay......


----------



## poohbear (Oct 20, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> sorry Bob we aren't taking the bait..anybody who watches college ball can tell the gaturs are pretty solid with pro caiber DL, ( Zuniga )  Lb's and solid cover Db's. On offense it hurt our chances when FF went down as Trask looks to be an overall more consistent qb. On O the recievers are big and fast and perrine is an NFL quality rb.
> Here's to another Belue to Scott or Appleby to Washington replay......


nd Lord knows we have had a problem with backup QBs


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I think so to. Friend of mine may have a current Dawg player hunting his property this morning. He said without saying don’t worry........


Swift is a hunter? Who would have thunk it? He also said that before the Kentucky game. Oops


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2019)

in 7 day’s dawg nation has went from “we’re number 1” to “fire everybody”
and one of the games that caused this was a 21-0 shutout win for the dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2019)

They were playing in some pretty terrible conditions yesterday,both quarterbacks said they couldn't get a good grip on the ball.I was watching the radar and the meat of the storm was in Athens during the game,even the announcer stated how raw the conditions felt.The only option they had was to run the ball and they did so pretty effectively with Swift.The Defense played well and continues to be one if the best in the country.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm pretty sure Ga will have worked out the kinks by the time we play them in 2 weeks.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> in 7 day’s dawg nation has went from “we’re number 1” to “fire everybody”
> and one of the games that caused this was a 21-0 shutout win for the dawgs


Think that was bucknasty, no real Dog fan said that.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Watching the replay now.....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Think that was bucknasty, no real Dog fan said that.



https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-football-social-media-kentucky


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-football-social-media-kentucky


Ouchy


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

Those post were point on.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2019)

After watching the replay, I can think of only a couple things we can take out of it. First, our D is getting better every game, and week to rest up and prepare for UF, that they should be in good shape for UF.

Secondly, we were not going to pass the ball much Saturday, so CKS went even more conservative, not make mistakes, run at them till we broke them, and win with one FG if we had too. It was terrible weather for both teams, and I think the result showed that we are 21 points better than Ky.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Those post were point on.


Not only that, but I wouldn't call Barret or Roddy White UGA fans.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Not only that, but I wouldn't call Barret or Roddy White UGA fans.



Or some of the other goof balls posting their drivel......


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Ouchy



No ouchy to it. I watched the replay yesterday. The offense unimpressed me.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 21, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No ouchy to it. I watched the replay yesterday. The offense unimpressed me.


Well it was a tropical storm. I'm not going to judge the dogs offense on that game. They got it done and got the W


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 21, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No ouchy to it. I watched the replay yesterday. The offense unimpressed me.


So you're saying fire everybody?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 21, 2019)

T


KyDawg said:


> After watching the replay, I can think of only a couple things we can take out of it. First, our D is getting better every game, and week to rest up and prepare for UF, that they should be in good shape for UF.
> 
> Secondly, we were not going to pass the ball much Saturday, so CKS went even more conservative, not make mistakes, run at them till we broke them, and win with one FG if we had too. It was terrible weather for both teams, and I think the result showed that we are 21 points better than Ky.


his is on point/point on. I wonder what all the dog fans think the score will be against Florida. A low scoring game for sure. Maybe 20-13.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Well it was a tropical storm. I'm not going to judge the dogs offense on that game. They got it done and got the W


21-0 shutout in a monsoon and the dawgs want to fire folks.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 21-0 shutout in a monsoon and the dawgs want to fire folks.


Ikr. Good grief


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

The best thing about the replay was I had one dip instead of a whole can of Copenhagen.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> So you're saying fire everybody?



Show me where I said that? What I said was the offense unimpressed me. Coley's play calling leaves lots and lots and lots to be desired. CKS needs to build a bonfire under somebody's butt and use gasoline to get it started.

Now, where in that statement did I say fire anybody?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2019)

The bottom line is this. After the Cocks beat us at home on beautiful Saturday in Athens it was disappointing to see that exact vanilla play calling to start. It dragged on until the turnover in the 3rd. I’m not going to bring up how much the offense moved until then either. If number 7 wasn’t on the roster we’d have lost the game.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The bottom line is this. After the Cocks beat us at home on beautiful Saturday in Athens it was disappointing to see that exact vanilla play calling to start. It dragged on until the turnover in the 3rd. I’m not going to bring up how much the offense moved until then either. If number 7 wasn’t on the roster we’d have lost the game.



Our big, brutal, best in college football offensive line was an epic fail.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Our big, brutal, best in college football offensive line was an epic fail.



Seems like those boys may be a little too big.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2019)

I also think our OL are too huge..watch 55 Trey Hill, on many plays the NG or DL are running right by him into the back field.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2019)

If you can beat your man off the ball you win every time. Bigger isn’t always better. Center is very hard to play. My son played it all through HS and was undersized but very rarely got beat. But he was quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2019)

I have not called for CKS to be fired. Nobody has seriously.


----------



## James12 (Oct 21, 2019)

I think Fromm has too much character to speak out, but if you watch his high school tape, he was a gunslinger.  You’d think with the Berlin Wall in front of him and the 5 stars at their dispose, that they’d open it up a bit more.  LSU and AL have both adjusted to modern football, but it baffles me why KS hasn’t.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Show me where I said that? What I said was the offense unimpressed me. Coley's play calling leaves lots and lots and lots to be desired. CKS needs to build a bonfire under somebody's butt and use gasoline to get it started.
> 
> Now, where in that statement did I say fire anybody?


So not everyone. Just Coley.


‘Twas sarcasm. Thug.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 22, 2019)

James12 said:


> I think Fromm has too much character to speak out, but if you watch his high school tape, he was a gunslinger.  You’d think with the Berlin Wall in front of him and the 5 stars at their dispose, that they’d open it up a bit more.  LSU and AL have both adjusted to modern football, but it baffles me why KS hasn’t.


I'll be interested to see if the UGA offense does this against Florida. Maybe they've been pulling back on the reigns until they play the serious competition. You can't judge anything from the Kentucky game


----------



## James12 (Oct 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'll be interested to see if the UGA offense does this against Florida. Maybe they've been pulling back on the reigns until they play the serious competition. You can't judge anything from the Kentucky game



SC was competition.  I think the “dialing it back until” is the biggest overstated phrase in all of football.  They are what they are, we’d a seen that in the SC game if that were the case.  And FL’s defense is much more talented that SC’s.  They just need to let Fromm sling it, because no one is game planning for that type of approach from GA.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 22, 2019)

James12 said:


> SC was competition.  I think the “dialing it back until” is the biggest overstated phrase in all of football.  They are what they are, we’d a seen that in the SC game if that were the case.  And FL’s defense is much more talented that SC’s.  They just need to let Fromm sling it, because no one is game planning for that type of approach from GA.


Your right. With the RB's UGA has its stop the run and make them throw. Coley has a QB that can do that. Fromm did throw 51 passes against SC though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Fromm did throw 51 passes against SC though.




And we would have been just fine if he didn't throw 3 of those to SC defenders..


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 22, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we would have been just fine if he didn't throw 3 of those to SC defenders..


So what are you saying? Keep trying to run the ball? Or let Fromm "air it out" and get intercepted 3 times? I'm confused


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So what are you saying? Keep trying to run the ball? Or let Fromm "air it out" and get intercepted 3 times? I'm confused


Yes, run the ball and let Fromm pass it. Just don't run the ball up the middle every single time!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 22, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes, run the ball and let Fromm pass it. Just don't run the ball up the middle every single time!!!


So a balanced attack? Maybe throw it on first down a couple times to keep the linebackers on their heels?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So a balanced attack? Maybe throw it on first down a couple times to keep the linebackers on their heels?


Sounds good to me. Defenses are stacking the box and you've got 15 guys within 10ft of each other. UGA started to gain some momentum Saturday when they spread the defense out and gave some running room. Let the running back get some speed before hitting a hole.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2019)

And for the love of God run on the outside!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 22, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds good to me. Defenses are stacking the box and you've got 15 guys within 10ft of each other. UGA started to gain some momentum Saturday when they spread the defense out and gave some running room. Let the running back get some speed before hitting a hole.


We'll look at me. I could be the OC at Georgia


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So a balanced attack? Maybe throw it on first down a couple times to keep the linebackers on their heels?


Throw the bomb early


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> We'll look at me. I could be the OC at Georgia


Anyone with an X-Box controller could be.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2019)

I dont know if we have any idea what kind of OC Coley could be. I think he only does what CKS allows him to do. That is the issue regardless of who we have in that position. I hope part of Kirby's learning curve, is realizing that he needs to take a few steps back from his OC and let him do his job.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 22, 2019)

I just want to know where our slant pass to Swift went. That was our bread and butter a season ago. Looks like Bama has taken it now. Bama is killing people with the slant pass. I think I remember a FL defensive back say last year or maybe the year before “that’s all UGA has is the slant pass”. 

#bringbacktheslant!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2019)

Make the slant great again


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 22, 2019)

Slant then Hook and Ladder then Gig the gates!


----------

